# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  اللي ماعنده واسطه راحت عليه..موضوع نقاش

## ajluni top

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبيت اطرح عليكم موضوع مهم وصار مثل الوباء اللي يغزو المجتمعات وبالاخص مجتمعنا الاردني...الا وهو الواسطه او المحسوبيه وهناك نوعان من الواسطة واسطة محمودة وواسطة مذمومة.
فالواسطة المحمودة أن تساعد شخصاً ما للحصول على حق يستحقه أو اعفائه من شرط لا يجب عليه الوفاء به أو تساعده في الحصول على حق لا يلحق الضرر بالآخرين, أما الواسطة المذمومة فهي ان تقوم بهذا الدور لحصوله على حق لا يستحقه أو اعفائه من حق يجب عليه دفعه مما يلحق الضرر بالآخرين، وقد اشار إليها القرآن الكريم حيث قال عز من قائل: من يشفع شفاعة حسنة يكن له نصيب منها ومن يشفع شفاعة سيئة يكن له كفل منها , سورة النساء الآية 85.
 فمن لا يمتلك واسطة في زمننا هذا يعش ابد الدهر بين الحفر....ومن عنده واسطه تحقق مراده..... وانا وان كنت ضد هذا الموضوع, لا انكر بأني احتجت للواسطه في بعض الامور.....
فما هي الواسطه او المحسوبية كما يطلق عليها البعض؟ وما أثرها؟ وهل باتت من ضرورات الحياه؟ وهل احتاج احد منكم الى الواسطه في امر معين؟
وغير ذلك مما يتعلق بالواسطه.

اترك الاسئله لكم واتمنى من الجميع المشاركه والتفاعل لما للموضوع من اهميه... وبانتظار ردودكم :Eh S(7): 
اخوكم عجلوني توب

----------


## العالي عالي

إضافة إلى ما قلته اخي الكريم :-

الواسطة لها عدة معاني(تنفيذ عمل غير قانوني بصيغة قانونية او تمرير معاملة ؟!!بصيغة اخدمني تلقاني

ووالله ان الواسطة اشد فتكا من الرشوة في زمننا هذا 

من اجمل ماقراءءءءت عنهما
مقال في جريدة الغد الاردنية
الرشوة.. الواسطة.. استغلال المنصب آفات تمثل الفساد الإداري!!

أما الواسطة فلها وجهان: وجه حميد.. ووجه قبيح:
فالوجه الحميد ما كان لوجه الله سبحانه وتعالى لتسهيل اجراء أو مساعدة ضعيف أو محتاج أو رفع ضرر أو تشغيل عاطل وغير ذلك من وجوه السعي الذي أشار إليه الحديث النبوي الشريف «خير الناس أنفع الناس».
أما الوجه القبيح: ما كان مصادرة حق أو أولوية أو كفاءة وإحلال آخر غير كفؤ وليس له أولوية أو غير مستحق لما أعطي أو حصل عليه مما يولد هذا التصرف الغبن وعدم الإنتاجية والتردد في أداء العمل وحجب الابتكار والإبداع والتطور الذي ينعكس بشكل عام على المصلحة العامة بالإيجاب أو السلب.
أما استغلال المنصب فهذا الأمر الأعظم والأدهى فصلاحيات الشخص المسؤول وما تحت يده وتصرفه وبوجاهته وبواسطته وبمعرفته هو لأداء العمل وللمصلحة العامة للوطن والمواطن هذه هي استراتيجية المنصب (الوظيفة) سواء كان ذلك المنصب أو تلك الوظيفة رسمياً أو تطوعاً أو أهلياً ولكن كيف بمن يتخذ من هذا المنصب وسيلة لتحقيق المكاسب أو فوائد شخصية قد تكون له أو للمقربين منه أو المحسوبين عليه في حين يحرم منها آخر أو تكون على حساب المصلحة العامة. 

{وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون}. 






اخوكم العالي عالي

----------


## ajluni top

تسلم يا عالي عالاضافه المتميزه

كم مره احتجت الواسطه........... :Eh S(20):

----------


## العالي عالي

> تسلم يا عالي عالاضافه المتميزه
> 
> كم مره احتجت الواسطه...........




لا تعد كثير لانو كل اشي صرت بدك واسطة  يا خوفي يصير الهواء بواسطة كمان

----------


## ajluni top

مره صارت معي هالنهفه

اول ما نجحت بالتوجيهي والحمدلله جبت معدل كويس ومن صغري بحب الجيش واني اكون طيار

المهم رحت على شان اسجل فكلية الطيران

وانا داخل كان معنا واحد رتبته رقيب اعتقد

ومعي بعض الشباب

حكالنا : يا شباب اللي ما عنده واسطه يروح ولا يفكر انه يدخل

قلته واسطي رب العالمين

وفعلا زحلقولي عالناشف

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> مره صارت معي هالنهفه
> 
> اول ما نجحت بالتوجيهي والحمدلله جبت معدل كويس ومن صغري بحب الجيش واني اكون طيار
> 
> المهم رحت على شان اسجل فكلية الطيران
> 
> وانا داخل كان معنا واحد رتبته رقيب اعتقد
> 
> ومعي بعض الشباب
> ...




حلوة هاي انا  يمكن صرت متخالف بالسيارة اكتر من سبعين مرة وبالسبعين
 مرة اقدرت اطب المخالفة عن طريق واسطة ومرة اعملت وساطة عشان السفر ومرة اعملت وساطة عشان اعمل اعفاء لمريض ومرة ومرة ومرة ولا تعد شغلات كتير كل البلد ماشية بالواسطة ورزقنا على اله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

تحياتي... اشكركم على الموضوع الرائع

انا اول ما خلصت توجيهي انقبلت علم حاسوب ( ابناء عاملين- كلية الحصن-جامعة البلقاء) و لما رحت اول يوم تسجيل لانه ابوي دكتور بالكلية بدل ما استنا حتا يجي دوري ( رقمي) بالمسرح على طول سجلت بدون دور و بنص ساعة!!!

اذا على اتفه الامور مثل التسجيل فيه واسطة اكيد الشعب حياته واسطات لانه الموظف الي بقدر يمشي المعاملة بخجل من طالب الواسطة خصوصا اذا كان طالب الواسطة عامل واسطة للموظف.
يعني كل الحياة بالاردن واسطات و الي ما عندة واسطة بكون ناقص بين الناس

تحياتي.. سلام

----------


## ajluni top

> تحياتي... اشكركم على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> انا اول ما خلصت توجيهي انقبلت علم حاسوب ( ابناء عاملين- كلية الحصن-جامعة البلقاء) و لما رحت اول يوم تسجيل لانه ابوي دكتور بالكلية بدل ما استنا حتا يجي دوري ( رقمي) بالمسرح على طول سجلت بدون دور و بنص ساعة!!!
> 
> اذا على اتفه الامور مثل التسجيل فيه واسطة اكيد الشعب حياته واسطات لانه الموظف الي بقدر يمشي المعاملة بخجل من طالب الواسطة خصوصا اذا كان طالب الواسطة عامل واسطة للموظف.
> يعني كل الحياة بالاردن واسطات و الي ما عندة واسطة بكون ناقص بين الناس
> 
> تحياتي.. سلام


تسلم عالرد يا عمار

ما شالله واسطتك قويه :Eh S(20):

----------


## samoora

فيتامين واو ، ضروري لسرعه اجراء المعاملات ، بصراحه  كل شي فيه واسطه ، علامات الطلاب فيها واسطه ، الشغل فيه واسطه ، الرخصه ( رخصه السياره ) بدها واسطه ، حتى الركبه بالباص احياناً بدها واسطه من الكنترول ، لانه احنا البنات مظلومين بهالنقطه ..فهاي هيه الواسطه  المحموده ، غير هيك كلها سلبيات لانه بتعمل ظلم و بتأثر على مصير ناس غيرنا ، يعني لو الموضوع بيوقف عند امور زغيره مثل علامه جامعه ( على اهميتها ) كان حكينا ماشيء ، بس الموضوع تغلغل فينا وصار اساس لكل شيء ، ومنها امور مصيريه للانسان عم يتحرم منها رغم انها حقه  بسبب وجود شخص آخر معه واسطه اكبر ، يعني الموضوع باختصار حرب للواسطات ، وانته كأردني بتظل بتحتاج واسطه ..لحتى تصير انته واسطه ..والناس تحتاجك
وفيه موضوع غير الواسطه بصراحه عم بسمع اشاعات عن الرشوه وانتشارها في بعض الدوائر بالتحديد ، وهالموضوع ما بينسكت عنه .

 :Cry2:

----------


## ajluni top

وشكرا الك عالاضافه الحلوه 

وفيتامين واو ضروري هذي الايام لا تستغنوا عنه

----------


## روان

تم التصويت ............. :Smile:

----------


## darkman

يعني  الي ما الو واسطة مو عايش

بس بحب اضيف شي انة كثير من الناس ما الهم واسطة و بينهضم حقة بس الحق علية لانو ما بوصل قضيتة الى جهات مختصة
 بس احنا شغل سواليف الله يعين
مع كل الاحترام

----------


## saousana

بالفعل اللي ما عنده واسطة راحن عليه 
يعني انا من الناس اللي راحت علي تمام 
بعد ما نجحت في التوجيهي وبمعدل منيح تأملت انه يطلعلي مقعد طب (حسب اوئل المحافظات ) او على الاقل مقعد هندسة نووي 
رحت ولانه ما عندي واسطة ما طلعلي الا هندسة كمبيوتر وحتى مش في الجامعة اللي بدي اياها 
وفي نفس الوقت بنت اخوه للنائب كانت في مدرستي فرف بيني وبينها 13.2 في المعدل تدخل نفس التخصص معي ومش موازي 
مش هاد قمة الظلم

----------


## حلم حياتي

والله بتمنى انه امورنا الحياتية تمشي بدون واسطة 
مثلا الوظائف كتير صرنا نسمع بتروح لاشخاص ما بستحقوها وبنحرم منها اشخاص كل المؤهلات بتتطابق عليهم بس للاسف بدون واسطة. والله يعينه الانسان البسيط الي ما في شي بدعمه غير شهادته

----------


## عُبادة

صراحة الواسطة بهذه الايام صارت من باب الاخذ بالاسباب وتقريبا بدها تصير واجبة لانه زي ما بده الواحد يجتهد ويتعب مشان يحصل على هدفه لازم يأمن لحاله واسطة مناسبة للهدف مشان يقدر يصله

----------


## down to you

والله الوضع صاير مزري
صار الواحد عشان يوخذ حقه بده واسطه -جد اشي بقرف :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دمعة فرح

انا ضد الواسطه..
مو لانو ما عندي واسطه لا بالعكس بس بحس انو فيها بعض الايام ظلم 
اكبر مثال بتنزلك ماده مع ابن دكتور بتروح فيها بكون تجميعك بالماده اعلى منه بكتير وبكون ما عندك ولا غياب بالماده وبتحضر وبتعمل الي عليك وبكون هو (ابن الدكتور)ما الو دخل بالعالم الي انت فيه وبتتفاجئ بالنهايه انو علامته اعلى منك بكتير .. :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_نصيحه .. لو مين ما كان واسطتك لا تخليه يتواسطلك .. عشان ما يعتبر حاله مفضل عليك بيوم من الايام .. او يتطلع عليك تطليعه .. ما تقدر تحط عينك بعينه .._ 
_ما تخلي حدا يهت عليك مين ما كان يكون .._
_لانه من قبل ما يتواسطلك بسنه حتى تموت وبعد ما تموت رح يظله يحكي كيف تواسطلك وشو عمل .. ويذكر امجاده على ظهرك .. وبجوز هوه ما حكى تلفون .._

----------


## دمعة فرح

كلامك مزبوط غسان ..
بعد ما يتواسطلك بحملك جميله وكانك ما كنت رح تقدر تكمل حياتك الا بواسطوا ..
وشو بطلع مالو دخل لا متواسط ولا عامل شي كله بيجي من باب الصدفه..
عن جد الله يعين الناس الي متل هيك..

----------


## غسان

> كلامك مزبوط غسان ..
> بعد ما يتواسطلك بحملك جميله وكانك ما كنت رح تقدر تكمل حياتك الا بواسطوا ..
> وشو بطلع مالو دخل لا متواسط ولا عامل شي كله بيجي من باب الصدفه..
> عن جد الله يعين الناس الي متل هيك..


_هيك شعبنا .. الله بعين_

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا ضد الواسطة طبعا ..
بس المشكلة كل الناس ماشيه عالواسطة يعني بنظلم كتير مش شوي..
انا كنت متاملة يطلعلي علم حاسوب بالتكنو كان حلمي بس مامعي واسطة ولا اشي .. 
بعرف بنت معدلها بالتوجيهي اقل مني بكتييير طلعلها علم حاسوب بالتكنو .. 
طلعلي كوني ابناء عاملين نفس التخصص بس بالبلقاء ..

جد وضع بخزي وفي ظلم كتيييييييير,,

----------


## nawayseh

اختي الكريمه مشكوره على هالموضوع 
الي بنعاني من زمان وبحب اقلك احسن اشي وللي ما اله واسطه 
في ناس عندهم واسسسسسسسسسطة اكبر
و احسن و افضل و بتساوي كل واسطات العالم كلها
و هي ركعتين استخارة لله تعالى على نية التوفيق و التيسير
هي الواسطة عند رب كريم رحيم رزاق رؤوف بعباده

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> اختي الكريمه مشكوره على هالموضوع 
> الي بنعاني من زمان وبحب اقلك احسن اشي وللي ما اله واسطه 
> في ناس عندهم واسسسسسسسسسطة اكبر
> و احسن و افضل و بتساوي كل واسطات العالم كلها
> و هي ركعتين استخارة لله تعالى على نية التوفيق و التيسير
> هي الواسطة عند رب كريم رحيم رزاق رؤوف بعباده


 

كلامك رائع جدا ..
 :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]الواسطة تحايل على القوانين وخرق فاضح لها
ومهما كانت درجة الواسطة ما دامت على حساب الآخرين فهي حرام بنظري، لأن الكثيرين ممن يستخدمون الواسطة كوسيلة للوظيفة او التعليم يحرمون من هم أحقّ بذلك منه
ولا أظن أن بيننا أحد يحب أن يُفعل به ذلك..

----------


## بياض الثلج

بلى مصبر الواسطة ...

وظلم للبعض من الطبقات في المجتمع أيا كان هذا المجتمع ...بكل جنسيات العالم....

----------


## saso 20

انا بحترم الموضوع يلي منزله في المنتدى
ياريتني واصلله ومعي فيتامين واو
يوم من الايام احتجت الواسطه لاني بدي اسحب ماده بعد ماراحت عليه موعد السحب والاضافه والحمد لله دبرت الواسطه 
لكن يلي مالوه حظ لايتعب ولا يشقى شنوه الواسطه يلي كانت معى ماكانت قويه
يله الخيرات بالجايات باذن الله^_^

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الواسطه يا صديق صارت ضروريه بالحياه لما بدك تعمل وتتعركس معك فورا تلاجئ الى أقرب واسطه

----------


## العالي عالي

واسطة واسطة واسطة 

 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## bent_irbed

*أنا مع الواسطة بهاد الزمن لإنه لو كنت ضد الواسطه وغيري معها رح انظلم انا وانا ما بحب انظلم ...

حط راسك بين الروس وقول يا قطاع الروس*

----------

